# GT #30: Los Angeles Clippers (9-18) @ Phoenix Suns (20-9) - 12/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (20-9) vs Los Angeles Clippers (9-18)*

*When: Friday 6PST/7MT/9EST 
TV: local*

*Phoenix Suns Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Los Angeles Clippers:*






































*[PG] Brevin Knight [SG] Cuttino Mobley [SF] Corey Maggette [PF] Tim Thomas [C] Chris Kaman *


*Suns last 10*, (6-4) 









*Suns have been placed on ELEVATED* ​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Not off of my strike until I see 9 consecutive great defensive outings. Last night was 1.

The number is 9 in honor of Dan Majerle.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If we blow the Clippers out again, I'll be happy as a clam. If Amare gets 30-15 with 4 blocks in 26 minutes again, I'll be ecstatic.

I'm still not sure exactly how happy a clam is, but I imagine it's pretty damn happy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 94, Clippers 88*

Amare 28 pts (12-15), 10 rebs, 3 blks


So, in back-to-back games, Amare with 58 pts (23-29), 25 rebs, 7 blks. Wow.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You know what's funny? If Shaq were on the Suns, he'd fit right in with our FT shooting!

This was a really boring game, but they did kinda play defense, they only allowed 10 dunks/layups.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, and they only blocked 16 shots and only held the Clippers to 34.7% shooting.

*cough*


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Skinner has been impressive recently he needs to play more with amare at pf.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

For ****s Sake Give Amare The Damn Ball A Little More!! He Can Have More Than 14 Attempts He's Only Shooting Like 60%!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Yeah, and they only blocked 16 shots and only held the Clippers to 34.7% shooting.
> 
> *cough*


I saw the game, it was a bunch of missed open shots by the Clippers. Maybe half of them were highly contested. Same goes for the Suns.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I saw the game too, and defense was the only thing keeping us in the game, because our offense was craptastic.

Ease up on the cynicism a bit. They played solid defense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Not off of my strike until I see 9 consecutive great defensive outings. Last night was 1.
> 
> The number is 9 in honor of Dan Majerle.


is a strike a title or something? because you're watching the games still right?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> is a strike a title or something? because you're watching the games still right?


How will i know when the strike is over unless i watch the games? Also, I have season tickets. No, I'm not to the games until my strike is over. Glad I missed this one. I gave the tickets to this game to my brothers. Suckers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> How will i know when the strike is over unless i watch the games? Also, I have season tickets. No, I'm not to the games until my strike is over. Glad I missed this one. I gave the tickets to this game to my brothers. Suckers.


well, that's what the news is for.. or nba.com, espn.com, etc.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> well, that's what the news is for.. or nba.com, espn.com, etc.


box scores are misleading and newspapers lie. The truth is what you see.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ah ok, so a strike isn't really a strike.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> ah ok, so a strike isn't really a strike.


lol. ok. I own seasons tickets and refuse to go to them and that's what? nothing?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

You can feel free to send some of those tickets to me. I'm not on strike!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> You can feel free to send some of those tickets to me. I'm not on strike!


I put them back into the system. They have this reselling thing so I just resell my tickets at face value.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I put them back into the system. They have this reselling thing so I just resell my tickets at face value.


That's usually where I end up buying mine, on the online ticket thing where people can put up their tickets. Going to have to manage to get un-poor so a little bit so I can go to a couple games this year though.


----------

